# Red5 Flash Server Installation



## Niksi (26. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich brauche dringendst Hilfe bei der Installation des Red5 Flash Servers auf meinem Server (Debian 3.1) bzw. jemanden der ihn installiert und konfiguriert. Natürlich nicht kostenlos. 

Freue mich über jede Antwort

Liebe Grüsse

Nicole


----------



## Tobias Menzel (26. August 2007)

Hi und willkommen im Forum,

Deine Frage gehört weniger in den Flash-Bereich, sondern wäre - je nach Intention - im Job-Forum oder im Server- bzw. Linux-Board am besten aufgehoben.

Ich verschieb' Dich mal auf Verdacht ins Webserver-Forum.

Gruß
,


----------

